# HELP!! All my icons/programs turned into INTERNET EXPLORER!



## effexit

*Deleted*

Deleted


----------



## PatPheFox

ie trying to take over the world!!! haha


----------



## lawson_jl

Quite honestly you need to take it to a local trusted repair shop.  This issue needs to be delt with buy a professional repair tech.  You most likely can not repair this problem yourself.


----------



## B_C

You can try malwarebytes to find out if you have a virus or not and you can also use a program called vipre. I would try to at least identify whats going on before I pay someone.


----------



## 3uL

effexit said:


> Help!!!
> 
> I am having a big problem, all the programs icons on my desktop (and main menu) changed into IE icons and won't let me open any of them.
> 
> When I click on them a white IE page tries to open and then I get a message (like when you download something) save, open .... whatever I choose nothing happens, the program wouldnt start.
> 
> I also tried to do "open with" but it would turn all the of programs into the program I am trying to open (and it wouldnt open anyway).
> 
> I am using WINDOWS VISTA
> 
> Somebody suggested me to follow these instructions, but I am not sure it's safe and I am scared to mess my computer even more:
> 
> _I'm guessing some sort of spy ware has caused this, so every time you open anything it opens IE.
> in any case you may download a utility to disconnect this problem its called unhookexec.inf.
> http://www.symantec.com/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2004-050614-0532-99 _(when I go on this page it says to be very careful to download this software and to be sure before installing it .... that kind of scares me as I am def. not sure this would fix the issue  - PLEASE HELP!!!!))
> _this is the link to get it. if you can get online with this computer download it on that machine, or you can save it on a disk or whatnot.
> if this doesn't work
> there is a windows registry restore feature built into windows 98, but if its been more then 3 days of booting the computer it will not help, it only stores the first boot of the last three days.
> to use this utility you need to boot to a dos prompt when the computer is starting hit f8 i think to go to OS select or use a startup disk. boot to dos then switch to the folder called
> type this
> CD\windows\system
> now type
> scanreg/restore
> now a program Will open up and give you selections of registry backups to restore to.
> but let me warn you if you did allot of installing of programs after the restore point they will not work right and will need to be reinstalled._
> 
> PLEASE HELP!!!!!!



That behavior is similar with virus/trojan. Just do a full scan with antivirus. 

I think what _somebody_ talking about is sytem restore. If scanning did not found anything, do a system restore and choose the time before you got the problem.


----------

